# Hard Shifting and Clicking Sound



## series67 (Jul 1, 2011)

My wife's 2004 Sentra 1.8 automatic has started making a clicking sound when shifting from park to drive and back to park. It is also harder to move the shift lever. It almost sounds and feels like a ratchet. The car has very low mileage, 19,000, and we bought it new. When cold it is not noticable, but when warm it becomes very evident. Thanks for any help on this issue.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's possible that the shift cable is frayed and binding internally. To test, one would have to disconnect the shift cable from the manual level on the trans and operate the shifter, checking for resistance.


----------

